# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [CDD/CDI] Reporting - base de donnes - dcisionnel - BI

## tanaka59

Bonjour,

Actuellement en veille sur le march de l'emploi dans le domaine du dcisionnel, je suis  l'coute des opportunits. 

Je suis ouvert  CDI , CDD / Intrim.

Le coeur de mtier vis ici est les bases de donnes, le reporting et la BI. Tout ce qui est l'utilisation de SAS , BO , MyReport, SQL , Oracle , MySQL , Excel, POWER BI . Je dispose d'un niveau Bac +2 , obtenu est valid de type DUT STID .

Les types de postes viss sont les suivants :

Consultant Business Intelligence
Consultant Business Computing
Consultant Dcisionnel
Analyste Dcisionnel
Technicien Dcisionnel
Technicien MAO
Gestionnaire base de donnes
Assistant reporting
Charg d'tude statistique

J'ai des disponibilits sur le grand Lille, le Hainaut Belge frontalier, la Flandres frontalire. N'tant pas nerlandophone, je suis ouvert aux socits qui souhaitent former des collaborateurs au nerlandais.

Pour plus de prcision je vous invite  me contacter via MP.

Cordialement

----------

